# Hi



## Luke_B (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Luke_B (May 28, 2014)




----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Is it fat of me to be most excited about the pic of that BLT? Welcome


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Epic introduction brodigliani! Nice photos.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

What I've taken from this is that I really need to up my sandwich game when I'm on the skiff.


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

"...thicc chicks..."
Not just for winter.


----------



## Luke_B (May 28, 2014)

More about the sammich.... 

BLT with a medium well egg. Fat boy perfection. 

Little gas station I used to go to would cook it up fresh for me every morning before fishing. Bakalaka took the place over and ruined it. Sucks.


----------



## DONAGHUE (Nov 18, 2017)

Bring back the honk!!!


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Hey Luke,

Love the pics— when was that tarpon action?

Best 
Stevie


----------



## Luke_B (May 28, 2014)

Stevie said:


> Hey Luke,
> 
> Love the pics— when was that tarpon action?
> 
> ...


That big tarpon was In Feb of 2015. I went to visit my brother in florida and the plan was to fish the everglades nat park for redfish... but we found tarpon and lots of them. it was the first and an early wave of them and they were all hungry and easy to hook. Best time fishing I've ever had.


----------



## Luke_B (May 28, 2014)

Stevie said:


> Hey Luke,
> 
> Love the pics— when was that tarpon action?
> 
> ...


The little tarpon was in the middle of summer in the surf.


----------

